# Let The Fun Begin



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

1st Build.

Special Thanks to Masterchiefxx17 who assisted with some input.

I am thinking already that i need to get 2 120mm fans for the front of it though?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Looks good! Have fun building and if you have any questions, feel free to post here.


----------



## PugLyfe (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi all,

All finished up and working.

Works like a dream!!

Thank you for assistance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! It looks fantastic!! Glad to be apart of it and glad to help you along the way. Enjoy the PC.

For the fans on the front, I'd recommend something like a Noctua Redux series fan or something special like a Corsair/NZXT LED fan.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks great but 2 fans in front will off balance it one will do fine.


----------

